# Good Rangefinder or Film SLR for cheap?



## C_Dubs (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello,

At the moment, I have an Olympus EP-1. I would like to get a film camera as well. I feel as if it will help with my composition skills, and really focusing on the quality of the shot since you can't delete it. I would like a camera that has a complete manual mode, so it only needs batteries for the light meter. I would like the price with a lens (maybe 50mm f/1.8)to be around $125. I am looking at rangefinders and film SLR's.I really like the look of rangefinders, so they would probably be my first choice over SLR's. I am open to all suggestions! 
THANKS for all help

Colin


----------



## C_Dubs (Nov 9, 2011)

Could someone please help?


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 9, 2011)

Minolta SRT series cameras are good and currently cheap. Rangefinder cameras tend to be a bit high priced but a couple of good ones are Kodak Retina, Olympus RC, Yashica G-series. Check eBay under film cameras-rangefinder.


----------



## paulanton (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll tell ya, people are going to start thinking I'm Oly crazy, and I suppose I am. However, the om1n is rated as the best slr ever created by many old time photographers, pick one up and you'll understand. I'd recommend the om1n or the om2n, they are practically indestructable, they are compact, with without question the best viewfinders in any camera system from any time period, you can build and entire system with body and multiple quality lenses for under $300. If your ok with ok lenses, under $100.00


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 9, 2011)

Canon AE-1


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 10, 2011)

fotoshooter said:


> Minolta SRT series cameras are good and currently cheap. Rangefinder cameras tend to be a bit high priced but a couple of good ones are Kodak Retina, Olympus RC, Yashica G-series. Check eBay under film cameras-rangefinder.



I have a minolta srt 201. Great camera. heavy as a rock but all manual and in your price range. Try to find one with the rokkor 50mm f1.4 and try not to settle for the 1.7. If you like it a lot rokkor has a 58mm f1.2 that you can find online for around $400. Not a bad price for a 1.2 fstop.


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 11, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> fotoshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Minolta SRT series cameras are good and currently cheap. Rangefinder cameras tend to be a bit high priced but a couple of good ones are Kodak Retina, Olympus RC, Yashica G-series. Check eBay under film cameras-rangefinder.
> ...



Most of the SRT bodies are fine. I prefer the 102 and 202 since they have aperture in the viewfinder..

In reality the f/1.7 Rokkor-X lens is sharper than the f/1.4. I have both and would recommend both..

The f/1.2 lens is a waste in my opinion since it tends to flare very bad. I've even had flare shooting indoors with it..


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 11, 2011)

fotoshooter said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > fotoshooter said:
> ...



My 201 shows the aperture in the viewfinder. Thanks for the info on the 1.2. I have been loving this camera with that 1.4 rokkor. I really like the mesh focus grid on the lens. Makes it idiot proof for me.


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 11, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> My 201 shows the aperture in the viewfinder. Thanks for the info on the 1.2. I have been loving this camera with that 1.4 rokkor. I really like the mesh focus grid on the lens. Makes it idiot proof for me.



Are you sure you don't have the 202? The 201 is an upgraded version of the 101. The 201 got a hot shoe and film wind reminder. It will have shutter readout in the viewfinder but in order to get aperture readout you have to have a different prism and a window on front of the prism hump to read aperture from the lens. Note the additional front plate on the prism hump in the below image.. The 201 does not have this additional part..


----------



## Jimi3 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love my yashica electro 35. I have a GSN and it is fun. Aperture priority so the shutter is set based on aperture. Lens is fast 1.7 and true at 45mm. Find a guaranteed working one though. I have he issues buying ones for cheap and they don't work.


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 13, 2011)

Jimi3 said:


> I love my yashica electro 35. I have a GSN and it is fun. Aperture priority so the shutter is set based on aperture. Lens is fast 1.7 and true at 45mm. Find a guaranteed working one though. I have he issues buying ones for cheap and they don't work.



The biggest problem with the Yashica Electro 35's is the POD (pad of death).

Most times when the POD is replaced the camera starts working again. I've fixed several myself.

Servicing Yashica Range-finder Cameras


----------



## Jimi3 (Nov 14, 2011)

fotoshooter said:
			
		

> The biggest problem with the Yashica Electro 35's is the POD (pad of death).
> 
> Most times when the POD is replaced the camera starts working again. I've fixed several myself.
> 
> Servicing Yashica Range-finder Cameras



Yeah I am not looking for my POD going out. I think I got a never been used one though since it still had the factory sticker on the inside of the battery lid lol 

Thanks for the link though. Will keep it bookmarked for future ref


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 15, 2011)

My first film SLR was a Nikon FG with a 50mm f/1.8 Series E. I bought them separately, first buying the Series E for my digital then buying the FG, so I paid a little more than your budget, but I have seen FGs with 50mm or even multiple lenses within your price range. I absolutely love shooting with this camera, and the meter as proven accurate enough even for slide film. 

My other favorite is my Rollei B35. This little beauty is rangefinder-style though does not have rangefinder focussing. It fits right into your preferred price, and really is a joy to use. It has an uncoupled selenium light meter (nothing on this camera needs batteries) and a convenient slide-out 40mm f/3.5 lens. This is a truly pocket-sized camera and has produced great results, though I would only use it for B&W due to it's meter, which does not do too well in low light. The more I shoot with it the more I love it, and highly recommend it to anyone looking for a camera that looks as good as it shoots


----------



## selmerdave (Dec 16, 2011)

There are a million options here but I'll throw in my 2c.  As far as SLRs, (I have no experience with rangefinders) Pentax and Nikon lenses are both forward-compatible with their modern digital counterparts.  You could get a Pentax K1000 with a 50mm lens for $75 and that lens as well as future lenses you buy could be used on a Pentax digital SLR if you wanted to go that way.  Same with Nikon, I think those are the only two where that applies.

With Pentax the KX, K2, K1000 and MX would all be good choices, with Nikon the FE or FE2 and FM would also be good choices, and all should fall within your budget with a 50mm lens.  Buy whatever is in best shape.

Dave


----------

